# What are these planes worth and any tips



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I was looking at these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hand-Planes_W0QQitemZ170313327980QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH

And wanted to know what would be a good price for these. Also if I do get them what is the best why to make sure they are in great working order?

Thanks
Derek


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Bailey #5 jack plane is fairly old...type 13 or older, and looks to be in good shape from the pic (pre-1928). Too bad he didn't take more shots. The Bailey #4 isn't as old... Type 16 or newer (1933 or later). Not familiar with the Trustworthy plane, but it also looks fairly old and in good shape. 

I'd think they the two Baileys would be worth $60-$90 or so for both. Have you asked what the reserve is?

I'd ask for more pics, and if there are any defects or rust. Most common defects are cracked or broken handles...which can be replaced or repaired, but should be a consideration in cost. Cracks in the bodies can be more problematic.

I just realized the auction already ended without reaching the reserve....$26 bucks is well below their value IMO, but more pics would have helped him if they're nice. He's probably better off separating them too.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I worked out a deal with the guy and got all 3 as part of a lumber purchase. They all look like they are in good shape, not cracked at all. The blades could be touched up a bit.... but I'll use the Japanese water stones that I got in the deal for that.


----------

